# Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1 - Rostropovich?



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

What is the best and cleanest-sounding recording of Shostakovich's "Cello Concerto No.1" as performed by Rostropovich?

I have the recording with Rostropovich from 1956 - with Ormandy as the conductor - but there's quite a lot of "hiss", and the music sounds somewhat distant.

It's on a CD with the violin concerto performed by Oisrakh:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Concerto-Ro...eywords=rostropovich+cello+concerto+1+ormandy

I wonder if anyone here can recommend a better-sounding recording with Rostropovich?

And any recommendations of other recordings of Shostakovich's "Cello Concerto No.1"?

I've only heard the recordings by Rostropovich and Maisky.

Thank you for any help and feedback!


----------



## korenbloem (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe you can try:









Dmitri Shostakovich performed by BBC National Orchestra of Wales under Emmanuelle Bertrand - Cello Concerto No. 1 [2013]

just released.

My (use to be??) personal favorite:









Ormandy (conductor) and Yo-YO Ma on cello


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a weakness for Ma/Ormandy. It´s a very beautifully-traditional recording, but still extremely emotional in the Cadenza. Some people think that it doesn´t capture the work´s ambivalences to the same degree as Rostropovich, but for me it´s the favourite, ahead of the others, and the best recording heard from him. It´s been a while since I heard them, though:

- Mørk,Janssons,LPO/virgin
- Rostropovich,Rozhdestvensky,USSRSO/brill 10cd 92771
- Rostropovich,D.Oistrakh,MosPO/pipeline yedang mono 65-01 ct 10037
- Schiff,M.Shostakovich,BayRSO/ph 84 412 526-1
- Ma,Ormandy,PhiladO/cbs 83 d37840 



- Sadlo,Ancerl,CzPO/sup 69 110 0604

Rostropovich also made a much later Ozawa recording on Erato http://www.cduniverse.com/images.as...ostakovich:+Cello+Concertos+/+Rostropovich+CD


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I was unaware of the Heinrich/Maxim recording; any recollections about it?


----------



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you for the wonderful suggestions and recommendations - it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I was unaware of the Heinrich/Maxim recording; any recollections about it?


Tempi aren´t dramatically different. Re-heard Schiff:

Ma 6:15 - 21:00
Schiff 5:56 - 11:00 - 10:33

Overall: Schiff: "a bit Haydnesque, often shorter notes", versus "breathing, Mahleresque heaviness" in Ma. Schiff is a more varied and unpredictable in the Finale, but in the other movements I prefer Ma.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

korenbloem said:


> My (use to be??) personal favorite:
> 
> View attachment 20693
> 
> ...


I'm confused about your labeling, but this is the version I have as well. It sounds very clean to me, and the performance is fiery!


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I've heard several Rostropovich's _Cello Concerto No. 1_ and they're 'okay.' My favorite performances of this concerto are these two:










Incredible performance!










Very fine performances of both concerti.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Neo Romanza said:


> I've heard several Rostropovich's _Cello Concerto No. 1_ and they're 'okay.' My favorite performances of this concerto are these two:


Agree. I have Rostropovich and Ma, but still prefer the Maxim/Heinrich performance. And their 2nd too (one of these days I'll figure out what that one's all about...)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Schiff/Shostakovich. :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> Schiff/Shostakovich. :tiphat:


Well, that's the CD I ordered yesterday ($7 delivered). If I find the performance 'unworthy', I now have people to castigate.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I was impregnated with the CBS recording Slava did with Ormandy, for me it is the standard to meet. In the CD box EMI released with Rostropovich recordings ("The Russian Years") there is a live cut of the first with Roszdestvensky and the Moscow Philharmonic that is stunning, but I've never seen it outside this box (soso sound quality on the latter, I don't have any problem with the slight tape hiss on the CBS disc or it's Sony reincarnation).

Another sleeper recorded live is Natalia Gutman with Kirill Kondrashin on Live Classics, also only Ok sound but what a Lady to caress the cello! If Sound Quality is a deal breaker, I think the aforementioned Schiff/Maxim/Philips disc is a good bet that is easy to score. Two other versions I would recommend also keep an eye out for are; Truls Mørk/LPO/Mariss Jansons on Virgin and Arto Noras/Norwegian RSO/Ari Rasilainen on various Warner Labels.

/ptr


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

ATTENTION!

I stumbled upon this recently released CD of previously unreleased recordings - including 2 recordings of Rostropovich playing the 1st concerto, 1 of the 2nd, and 1 of the sonata.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rostropovich-plays-Shostakovich-Mstislav/dp/B00CO2S4R8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373482636&sr=8-1&keywords=rostropovich+plays+shostakovich

OK - so from what I can tell the sound quality is still not great, but I'm still definitely buying this.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

A much under-appreciated Natalya Gutman (a pupil of Rostropovich's) is peerless in the First Cello Concerto.

This poorly-recorded rehearsal clip gives some idea of her power and grasp in this piece. There is a decent CD recording available for those willing to search it out.


----------

